
Thesaurus Query Plugin for Vim - ron89_10_101
https://github.com/Ron89/thesaurus_query.vim
======
ron89_10_101
While Vim can be used for purpose more than coding, its plugins on linguistic
assistance is quite lacking, especially in terms of synonym search and
replacement. Hence since almost a year ago, I started working on a plugin that
serves as an thesaurus query platform which can utilize multiple search
engines, online or offline, to render thesaurus query result and replace words
in Vim buffer for potentially multiple languages. And now, I'd say it has
already become a assistance tool pleasant to work with.

By default, only English online routine (wrapped around thesaurus.com's
functionality) is usable. But with minor configuration, it is easy to use
openoffice's thesaurus database and mthesaur.txt, too. It also support German,
Russian and Chinese query. And according to a German friend, it works great
for German.

Give it a try if you are interested. And I'd be glad to hear feedback from you
guys.

Note: the plugin require Python support from Vim.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ron89_10_101
Thanks for pointing out. I'll read about it. :)

